# Favorite Pair of Shoes?



## midge (May 17, 2008)

Sparked by the thread about your favorite pair of sunglasses. I have a huuuuge shoe fetish and I just thought I'd share one of the loves of my life with you, and you can share yours with me and everyone else. My current favorites are from Old Navy. Incredibly comfortable and cute. If you don't have a picture, but want to share, just describe them for us.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 22, 2008)

I only wear Born. I have four pair, a loafer, slip ons, an off white andle and the same sandle in light brown. They are sturdy, but with soft leather. They are comfortable. Our sidewalks are awful in Honolulu-no heels foe me.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 22, 2008)

I very much like Kurt Geiger shoes, I have so many pairs. But my favourite are these peep toe slingbacks, they're a sort of textured cream colour with a large worn gold coloured chain across the toes. They just go with everything and everyone always says how nice they are.


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 22, 2008)

I too have a HUGE shoe fetish. My current favorite pair of shoes is my John Fluevog "Madly" shoes. They have a 3.75 inch heel and they are super comfortable. I have them in Red, I do not have a picture of me wearing them at the moment but here is a picture of the shoe from the Fluevog site. 







Attachment 5769


----------



## concertina (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_I too have a HUGE shoe fetish. My current favorite pair of shoes is my John Fluevog "Madly" shoes. They have a 3.75 inch heel and they are super comfortable. I have them in Red, I do not have a picture of me wearing them at the moment but here is a picture of the shoe from the Fluevog site. 







Attachment 5769_

 
Those are too cool for school!!! 

I'm pretty boring when it comes to shoes. I love my Birkenstocks, and Mary Jane flats are a staple for work. 

I love the look of heels, but I have a few back issues that prevent long wear of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm always on the lookout for cute flats or 1 inch heels (or less!)


----------



## purrtykitty (May 22, 2008)

I love shoes and I can't pick just one.  For me it really depends on the situation.  When there's lots of walking involved, nothin' beats a good pair of Birkenstocks - I have 3 different pairs!  I also have some Born and Sofft wedges that are great for walking as well (but not too much) and they have a little nicer look to them.  But I do love a good stiletto - I have a great patent-leather tomato-red pair that are to DIE for!  My friend loved them so much she got her own pair, too!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 22, 2008)

Oh God I have a HUGE shoe fetish! I'm running out of room to store them all, here's a picture of the shoes I have on "display" since I think they're pretty! There's also shoes lining the floor in my closet and 4 boxes on the shelf above my closet with summer shoes, sandals, flats, boots, etc.





And I narrowed down my favorites to these 4 pairs, the first are Black and White Enzo Anglioni. In the second picture the white and green are Cielle, the red and tan are Guess. The third picture, the yellow and white striped shoes I got from a vintage store - only one pair, and they fit me perfectly! I tried to stop buying shoes, but my aunt sends me gift certificates to DSW for every holiday! haha (not that I mind, but I have no more room!)


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Oh God I have a HUGE shoe fetish! I'm running out of room to store them all, here's a picture of the shoes I have on "display" since I think they're pretty! There's also shoes lining the floor in my closet and 4 boxes on the shelf above my closet with summer shoes, sandals, flats, boots, etc.





And I narrowed down my favorites to these 4 pairs, the first are Black and White Enzo Anglioni. In the second picture the white and green are Cielle, the red and tan are Guess. The third picture, the yellow and white striped shoes I got from a vintage store - only one pair, and they fit me perfectly! I tried to stop buying shoes, but my aunt sends me gift certificates to DSW for every holiday! haha (not that I mind, but I have no more room!)











_

 
OOOoooOOo... I like the way you have them displayed. 

I just moved and in our new place we do not have an extra walk in closet like the old place for me to store my shoes so my shoes are all over the floor in the bedroom, in boxes in my walk in closet and in my SO's walk in closet. He has been threatening to take my shoes to the salvation army or sell them off, he is under the impression that if I sell my shoes I can pay off my Masters Degree school loan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I totally feel your pain on not having any more room for shoes but I just cannot help myself!!


----------



## adela88 (May 22, 2008)

gina shoes!! but damm expensive as hell
*orgasms* no literally; i keep all my heels in their boxes/shoe bags in a row on my window sill and every often i take them out and try them on for no reason at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love nine west heels; theyre abnormally comfy for me.
my favourite pair are l.k benett flip flop things with rhinestones on them
*guna take photos tomoro*


----------



## ritchieramone (May 22, 2008)

I love those Fluevogs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some of my favourites (all clickable).


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 14, 2010)

I love my Tory Burch Flats, they're black with the silver logo on top and go with anything...casual, professional, even fancy =]


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2010)

I love SHOES. 

My most favourite shoes I've bought this year are the pair of Badgley Mischka for my wedding day. I love the rhinestones and the colour's perfect for my dress.






My current favourite for fall are these leather boots from Camper I bought 2 years ago. They're really comfy. Picture here.

I love heels from Nine West and Aldo. I'm very particular with my boots and flats, I usually buy them from Vagabond.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

My fave shoes (collecting dust since they're so high) are from Oh Deer! shoes.
I think the company tanked in the recession and took a blow a year or two before when Louboutin himself filed a lawsuit against them for making some of their shoe's soles red.

But just beautiful shoes!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

My favorite by far are the gumball flats that had in a metallic blue patent!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Sadly my sense of glamour doesn't reach all the way to my toes.  And I can tell this thread is going to create lemmings. I buy lots of cute shoes, and my fave real shoes are a wedge in cognac burgundy (sorry, no pic) but I usually go for comfort over style.

My faves are Rocket Dog flip flops.  Pretty much any pair.


----------

